# Help with rudder throw problem.



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Wonder if any of you guys can offer some advice?

I recenlt bought and have converted a Graupner 'Southampton'.

I gutted the electrics as her performance was basically crap and she is now fitted with two 360 motors rigged to an ACTion electronics P94 mixer which gives independent motor control. The advice I was gioven was that she would 'tank steer' very well without the rudders and I know some modellers have this type of steering fitted and it is superb.

However, I'd like to keep my rudders for better manouverability! I know that some modelers do this as it does aid the boat's turn and handling.

The problem is, whilst the P94 module allows you to have the rudders connected to the servo, when I power up they go hard a port! If I set them midships by hand and power up - bang! Over to port! There is little turn to starboard.

If I use the radio and slow down the starboard engine and power up the port, the rudders go over there. In the opposite direction, increasing starboard and slowing port sees the rudder throwing slightly over to starboard but nowhere near a full turn.

Obviously I could disconnect the rudders and servo and set them midships and use the engines only but I'd like more control.

Anyone any suggestions? I am very new to this so please be gentle with me!

She is on 40MHz AM, 2 channel from a Futaba Attack handset with Futaba RX and Servo.

Details of the P94 can be had here: http://www.action-electronics.co.uk/pdfs/P94.pdf

Jonty


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

As a suggestion- is the steering servo ok. I would try another good one to check.
Also is there a centering adustment for the steering servo on the board(check instructions) or as a last desperate measure contact the manufacturers.
Regards


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Have you touched the steering linkages ? When you power up the servo jumps to centre, so if you disconnect the servo arm, power up, then reconnect the arm at midships, does this give an equal throw port and stbd ?

Mike


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Mike,

Aha! [email protected] give that a go later today or tomorrow and report in.

Rickles - No, the servo is new.

Ta so far Chaps!

Jonty


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Rudder Throw*

As a thought:

Is the reciever arial the normal lenght, not coiled up?

Battery checked both in reciever and transmitter?

On the transmitter, is the servo adjustment in the center?

Regards


----------



## john webster (Feb 3, 2006)

try fitting two push rods one either side so as one pushes as the other one pulls, hope I have explained this correctly?


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Rickles - affirmative to all those.

John W - I am an idiot when it comes to the lekky bits! I will try the servo centre method first and see what happens. The boat does not have good steering anyway - hencce the new motors and P94 and from what I can gather from one owner, she will turn in her own length once you get the knack of it - which is far better than the almost 20' circle she had before (or so it appeared to me anyway!)

Will keep you all posted.

Jonty


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Midships! I took the linkage out, switched on, found midships on the servo. Adjusted the arm, re-connected and bingo - I now have a throw either side.

Ta chaps - I'm new to this so it's all help.

Jonty


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Now start saving for a bigger bath-tub(Jester) 
Bob


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Bob,

Funny you mention that - I was thinking of getting one of those collapsible paddling pools for testing in!

Jonty


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

ddraigmor said:


> Midships! I took the linkage out, switched on, found midships on the servo. Adjusted the arm, re-connected and bingo - I now have a throw either side.
> 
> Ta chaps - I'm new to this so it's all help.
> 
> Jonty


Good news !! Ah well, onwards and upwards - let us know any more problems and how it performs when you get it on it's first trip !

Mike


----------



## john webster (Feb 3, 2006)

glad to hear you got the problem sorted out, sometimes the simple methods are best!
jw


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

"Funny you mention that - I was thinking of getting one of those collapsible paddling pools for testing in!"
a 24 man inflatable liferaft is better......bigger and stronger...........ask a Local Riverdance Scrapper for one.lol(Jester) (==D) (Hippy)


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Lol(A) 

Anyhoo, she completed the float test with flying colours this evening. Went through a number of evolutions with her and she performed faultlesly. Towards the end I was able to turn her in her oen length at the wide end of the bath, using forward, astern movements and a little ruder play. It was amazing to see the engines going their seperate ways when the helm was put on - port increased when rudder was thrown that end, starboard stopped or idled.....

Now all I need to do is settle everything in the hull so it is where I can put my hands on it when I come to put the deck back on, find a good place for the main power switch, test her again. Then put the accom on and fasten everythingd own and trials again - and then, I hope, take some time off and journey up to my dads in North Wales to show her off on the local boating pond!

By the way, the whole thing was gutted and all electrics replaced. I am using an ACTion electronics P94 lite mixer and she is now on 40Mhz AM. 

I can't fault ACTion for their after sales service and the time they gave me when I answerd every question I threw at them!

Jonty


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi again Jonty, I haven't read through the posts but I thought this forum site might have something of interest to you - or as I think it a free forum - you could also post queries there as it is a model site. There is also Model Boat Mayhem Forum 


http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=328676

http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/forum There are postings there on Graupner Southampton if you search



Mike


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Mike,

I am a member of Mayhem and also the Model Tug Forum - but now and again it is good to come 'home' for straightforward answers!

Cheers for the linjs, BTW. Appreciated.

Jonty


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Snap !! I'm also a 'Mayhemmer' it was through a link there that I found this excellent site
regards

Mike


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Sooooo! How long before you pass your publicly observed command test and publish some photo's in here?
Regards
Bob


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Some photos under keyword Ex Graupner 'Southampton' in the Model gallery. She's not engine fitted there. However, bath trials fully loaded this weekend so may take some 'afloat test' shots!

Jonty


----------

